# Boost Gauge



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

I know many have asked about boost gauges before. But after researching for the answer/help I need, I cant find it. I have searched Google and CruzeTalk and haven't found anything.
I want to install a Boost Gauge on my diesel Cruze, but am not really sure how to do it and where to tap in to. This is my first diesel vehicle and I'm still learning. Has anybody done this before? If so, where did you tap in to? If someone could provide me a picture, that would be awesome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

"I will grant you just this one wish..."

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How are you searching? Try entering this into Google: Diesel boost gauge site:cruzetalk.com


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

dinoreal said:


> I know many have asked about boost gauges before. But after researching for the answer/help I need, I cant find it. I have searched Google and CruzeTalk and haven't found anything.
> I want to install a Boost Gauge on my diesel Cruze, but am not really sure how to do it and where to tap in to. This is my first diesel vehicle and I'm still learning. Has anybody done this before? If so, where did you tap in to? If someone could provide me a picture, that would be awesome! Thanks in advance!


If you're looking for a digital gauge, go to that link Tomko provided. It's the gauge I'm helping test to get working fully with the Diesel Cruze. You can get a test unit as well for $50 with a coupon code.

If you're looking for an analogue gauge to mount somewhere, someone else will have to help you out with that.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> How are you searching? Try entering this into Google: Diesel boost gauge site:cruzetalk.com


Yeah, thats exactly how I'm searching. I'm coming up with a few things but its all for digital gauges through OBDII. I want an analog gauge.



LiveTrash said:


> If you're looking for a digital gauge, go to that link Tomko provided. It's the gauge I'm helping test to get working fully with the Diesel Cruze. You can get a test unit as well for $50 with a coupon code.
> 
> If you're looking for an analogue gauge to mount somewhere, someone else will have to help you out with that.


I'm looking to get an analog gauge. I guess its just preference. And in my opinion I think its more reliable.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Maybe someone can explain this to me? My engine doesn't look like that. This was posted on Turbo diesel boost - Cruze 2.0L Diesel - Chevrolet Cruze Forum


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dinoreal said:


> View attachment 158537
> 
> Maybe someone can explain this to me? My engine doesn't look like that. This was posted on Turbo diesel boost - Cruze 2.0L Diesel - Chevrolet Cruze Forum


Judging from the date posted, it is not a US model.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a series II Australian-built diesel, a completely different engine to that in the US-built Cruze (and, for that matter, the Korean-built Cruze).


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

grs1961 said:


> That's a series II Australian-built diesel, a completely different engine to that in the US-built Cruze (and, for that matter, the Korean-built Cruze).


Well, shoot. That doesnt help any. Lol.

Has anyone actually attempted a boost gauge on US motor? I really don't want to go through the OBDII port.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dinoreal said:


> Well, shoot. That doesnt help any. Lol.
> 
> Has anyone actually attempted a boost gauge on US motor? I really don't want to go through the OBDII port.


Have you looked into an analog gauge that plugs into the port? Might be a compromise.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

diesel said:


> Have you looked into an analog gauge that plugs into the port? Might be a compromise.


Well my main issue with doing that is I am getting a second gauge which is the Aeroforce Intercepter Scan Gauge, which also plugs in to the OBDII port. Unless I can find some kind of splitter(I'm sure they are out there) I cant really do anything. I mostly want an analog one because I feel as though its a more accurate reading, as opposed to just getting a reading from the computer.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I installed a mechanical boost gauge on my CTD. It has been installed for about 10,000 miles. I am very pleased with it. It is an AutoMeter 0-35 psi boost gauge installed in a ZZP A-Pillar gauge pod.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a ton of pictures documenting the process, I just ain't smart enough to figure out how to upload them and make a cool How-To presentation on the forum.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> I have a ton of pictures documenting the process, I just ain't smart enough to figure out how to upload them and make a cool How-To presentation on the forum.


Could you post some of the pics from your engine bay of where you hooked it up and how its connected? I'm planning on getting ZZP A-Pillar gauge pod as well. One is going to be the boost gauge the other is going to be the AeroForce Intercepter Gauge.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I can't figure out how to upload the pictures. From my iPhone, it says the picture file is to large. From my iMac, it tries to upload the link and not the actual picture. I do not know how to get pictures on to here. 


-Brad


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> I can't figure out how to upload the pictures. From my iPhone, it says the picture file is to large. From my iMac, it tries to upload the link and not the actual picture. I do not know how to get pictures on to here.
> 
> 
> -Brad


Try uploading them to a site like PostImage.org or TinyPic.com and then just linking to them in a post. Neither of those sites require signup. I prefer PostImage. I'm not an Apple user/fan so I dont know much about them.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

dinoreal said:


> Try uploading them to a site like PostImage.org or TinyPic.com and then just linking to them in a post. Neither of those sites require signup. I prefer PostImage. I'm not an Apple user/fan so I dont know much about them.


I will try that when I get home. Thank you. 


-Brad


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> If you're looking for a digital gauge, go to that link Tomko provided. It's the gauge I'm helping test to get working fully with the Diesel Cruze. You can get a test unit as well for $50 with a coupon code.
> 
> If you're looking for an analogue gauge to mount somewhere, someone else will have to help you out with that.


How does one acquire this $50 test unit?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is a link to the photos of the boost gauge install. They did not get uploaded in order. I couldn't add comments to the pictures to explain what was happening in each one. If there are any questions just ask. 

Postimage.org / Cruze Turbo Diesel Boost Gauge


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> Here is a link to the photos of the boost gauge install. They did not get uploaded in order. I couldn't add comments to the pictures to explain what was happening in each one. If there are any questions just ask.
> 
> Postimage.org / Cruze Turbo Diesel Boost Gauge


Where did you get these adapters?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

dinoreal said:


> Where did you get these adapters?
> View attachment 159713
> 
> View attachment 159721


The top one is a Schrader Valve Stem for a tubeless bicycle wheel. I removed the valve core. There are some close up details of the installation that shows how the seals on the valve stem fit on both sides of the intake tube and actually even seal the inside diameter of the hole in the intake. 

http://cycleplicity.com/products/13...272NbE1SE6QGB_P8_KijBbcJusOrr91eScaArqJ8P8HAQ

The bottom picture is of an aviation fitting that screws on to the Schrader Valve. 

https://www.aircraftsupply.com/sk2043c-tool.html 

Aircraft GOOSE Neck Strut Service Filler Adapter Strut Filler Valve Tool | eBay


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I tried to find some ⅛" plastic fittings to install in the intake but ran into some road blocks. The plastic that is used to form the intake requires some special epoxy to bond two pieces together. It was going to require either removing the intake and having the pieces sonic welded together or use epoxy that needed UV light and heat to cure. I did find a company that offered a one-part epoxy that worked on the specific plastic of the intake, but it is not available for sale in the US to consumers, it is for commercial/industrial use only. 
That is why I ended up going with the system I used.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I wish I could add text to each picture. There is so much going on in each one of them. 

You can see where I removed the block-off plate that replaces the clutch master cylinder, drilled through it, installed a grommet and ran the tubing through it. 

The ZZP A-pillar gauge pod didn't really want to accept the Autometer Gauge. I had to modify the gauge retainer to squeeze between the gauge and the housing of the gauge pod. You can see that there is only one of the thumb screws on the back of the gauge securing it. 

There were very few, straight-forward steps during the install. It is definitely not a plug-n-play install.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> I wish I could add text to each picture. There is so much going on in each one of them.
> 
> You can see where I removed the block-off plate that replaces the clutch master cylinder, drilled through it, installed a grommet and ran the tubing through it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!! I ordered a boost gauge on Friday and it arrived promptly in the mail on Monday afternoon. I will hopefully be attempting to install the gauge this weekend, if not sooner. If I run in to any issues I'll let you know. From what I'm seeing in the pictures, it all seems rather straight forward. And lucky me, working in aircraft maintenance I was able to get the same Aircraft GOOSE Neck Strut Service Filler Adapter Strut Filler Valve Tool that you used at very cheap price.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

dinoreal said:


> Thank you very much!! I ordered a boost gauge on Friday and it arrived promptly in the mail on Monday afternoon. I will hopefully be attempting to install the gauge this weekend, if not sooner. If I run in to any issues I'll let you know. From what I'm seeing in the pictures, it all seems rather straight forward. And lucky me, working in aircraft maintenance I was able to get the same Aircraft GOOSE Neck Strut Service Filler Adapter Strut Filler Valve Tool that you used at very cheap price.


I can't wait to see how it turns out! Post some pictures when you get it completed.
I too, work in the aviation maintenance field and have tried to apply some aviation practices and techniques to any installs on my car. 


-Brad


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

I finally got my boost gauge installed over the weekend(a week late :angry I have some pictures of the install but not much. Im horrible at taking pictures for installs. :idiot:
But here is what I got,


This is where I mounted the gauge.

This is the routing I did with the power and boost line.






This is where I tapped in to the intake. I wish I would of taken some pics of what I used to do this but my phone was dead at the time


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks good! Have you got to drive it yet? What kind of boost pressures are you seeing?


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Kinda blurry but that's what I see every now and then.


----------



## ddonnaob (Feb 16, 2015)

My 2014 Cruze Diesel did not start when temp goes below 10 degrees F. The Dealer said fuel was OK I found in Winter in New England Boston area you need to use "Premium Diesel " which is a winter blend
Otherwise even with the internal glow plugs Diesel will not start. Sounds like crap to me. But no cheap discount disel fuel for my car in the Winter !


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ddonnaob said:


> My 2014 Cruze Diesel did not start when temp goes below 10 degrees F. The Dealer said fuel was OK I found in Winter in New England Boston area you need to use "Premium Diesel " which is a winter blend
> Otherwise even with the internal glow plugs Diesel will not start. Sounds like crap to me. But no cheap discount disel fuel for my car in the Winter !


You may want to start that as a new thread to get some better replies - you posted in a "boost gauge" thread.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ddonnaob said:


> My 2014 Cruze Diesel did not start when temp goes below 10 degrees F. The Dealer said fuel was OK I found in Winter in New England Boston area you need to use "Premium Diesel " which is a winter blend
> Otherwise even with the internal glow plugs Diesel will not start. Sounds like crap to me. But no cheap discount disel fuel for my car in the Winter !


is turning the oven on gonna thaw out your frozen toilet?


----------



## TANK (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi there . I am new here trying to install my gauge . I have buy 1 turbo boost gauge . And 1 vacuum gauge to put into zzp pillar just get all . But why some install in big black plastic tube with adapter . And other just use T adapter and hose ...???where to put these 2 gauge...see the T installation here on another post.


----------



## TANK (Dec 5, 2015)

Another guys install on his chevy cruze a boost gauge this way . And . Install ot on the black tube . Why 2 different place . Other 100 x easier to install .just T require .no special fitting ??. Where I can install the vacuum gauge . And the best place for turbo boost gauge too .I am visual amd french .please provide me picture that help me a lot.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

TANK said:


> Another guys install on his chevy cruze a boost gauge this way . And . Install ot on the black tube . Why 2 different place . Other 100 x easier to install .just T require .no special fitting ??. Where I can install the vacuum gauge . And the best place for turbo boost gauge too .I am visual amd french .please provide me picture that help me a lot.


These are two different engines, this thread is relating to the diesel engine, the pictures you posted are of a gas engine.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

TANK said:


> Hi there . I am new here trying to install my gauge . I have buy 1 turbo boost gauge . And 1 vacuum gauge to put into zzp pillar just get all . But why some install in big black plastic tube with adapter . And other just use T adapter and hose ...???where to put these 2 gauge...see the T installation here on another post.


It is hard for me to post pictures on site, so I will try and explain this as simply as possible:
The boost gauge reads the pressure that is available wherever you tap in the system. I chose to put my boost gauge as close to the cylinder head as i could. That is why it is installed with the special fitting inside the black pipe near the throttle body. By installing the gauge here, I am reading the pressure that is available at the intake manifold. 
If you put the gauge closer to the turbo, you are measuring the boost that the turbo is making and not what is available to the engine. If there are restrictions in the intake plumbing, the boost pressure near the turbo will be higher than what is available at the engine. 
The ideal setup would use two gauges and be able to measure the boost as close to the turbo as possible and also as close to the intake valve in the cylinder head as possible. Any difference in the two pressures would indicate poor flow in the system. 
In the end, it is up to the individual as to how they are wanting to use the gauge.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

I know it's been a minute for this thread, but what about wiring the powers and dimmer? I haven't gotten into the wiring in this car yet, but some insight would make it a **** of a lot easier!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Overspray said:


> I know it's been a minute for this thread, but what about wiring the powers and dimmer? I haven't gotten into the wiring in this car yet, but some insight would make it a **** of a lot easier!


I wired mine into the headlight switch. It was the only place I could find easy access to the Park lamp circuit. I believe it is a brown wire at the switch. 

My gauge had a non-dimmable led. So it won't dim. I've got other accent lights hooked to the same circuit and they dim. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks, I'll do some poking around soon when I get the rest of the parts for install. Another idea I had, was a dual needle pyrometer. I'd like to know the EGT in the manifold, but also after the DPF which would tell me when the vehicle is doing a regen. Unfortunately any dual needle EGT gauge doesn't even come close to matching.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

I got my boost and EGT gauge installed today. I just have to drill/tap the manifold for the EGT Pyrometer tomorrow (tools are at work). My issue is the dimmer wiring. I tested and ran out of time, but does anyone know what the best dinner wire would be to tap into? I keep my gauges as dim as they go, so I know full bright pillar gauges will drive me nuts tomorrow on my way to work. 

Also, I routed my boost line/fittings exactly like bradherr did. Is it normal for the gauge to read variable during acceleration? I've never had a boost gauge on a variable vein turbo.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Glowshift 7 color Black gauges. 60psi boost and 1500 degree EGT. Wish I went with the smaller boost gauge, I'll probably swap it out later. Once dimmed, the "teal" color lights match stock much better.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Overspray said:


> I got my boost and EGT gauge installed today. I just have to drill/tap the manifold for the EGT Pyrometer tomorrow (tools are at work). My issue is the dimmer wiring. I tested and ran out of time, but does anyone know what the best dinner wire would be to tap into? I keep my gauges as dim as they go, so I know full bright pillar gauges will drive me nuts tomorrow on my way to work.
> 
> Also, I routed my boost line/fittings exactly like bradherr did. Is it normal for the gauge to read variable during acceleration? I've never had a boost gauge on a variable vein turbo.


My gauge fluctuates about 1-2 psi during steady state cruise. The one issue is that during cruise, the throttle valve opens and closes to limit boost in the intake manifold to allow the EGR system to work. The opening and closing changes the volume of the charge tube and causes unstable boost numbers. 
I believe even without the throttle valve/EGR it would be very hard for the boost to remain absolutely steady. What kind of numbers are you seeing?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Overspray said:


> I got my boost and EGT gauge installed today. I just have to drill/tap the manifold for the EGT Pyrometer tomorrow (tools are at work). My issue is the dimmer wiring. I tested and ran out of time, but does anyone know what the best dinner wire would be to tap into? I keep my gauges as dim as they go, so I know full bright pillar gauges will drive me nuts tomorrow on my way to work.
> 
> Also, I routed my boost line/fittings exactly like bradherr did. Is it normal for the gauge to read variable during acceleration? I've never had a boost gauge on a variable vein turbo.


I tapped into pin 7 at the headlight switch. It is a yellow wire. It dims my accent lights 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks brad. I'll tap into that tomorrow. I only took the car out for a quick spin, I'll pay close attention to real numbers on my commute tomorrow. It just seemed quite different then my last turbo-ed vehicle with a vac/boost gauge.


----------

